# Cheapest Website for Feeder Mice/Rats?



## larissalurid (May 5, 2012)

I'd much rather buy online with the cheaper prices, but don't know of the best/cheapest sites. Can anyone tell me of good ones for frozen feeder mice and rats? (if it makes a difference of where I live i'm in the northeast USA)


----------



## dragonmetalhead (May 5, 2012)

rodentpro.com


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 5, 2012)

I've been using rodentpro since 2008 and never had a problem. When I'm down to 1-2 bags I'll start looking out for their hot deals and usually end up getting my frozen feeders dirt cheap. Shipping is about 40 bucks though so the closer you get to filling that box the better your deal is going to be.


----------



## larissalurid (May 6, 2012)

AHHH! Shipping is crazy, $56! At least the prices are good, but it just REALLY adds onto them. Thanks for the site guys


----------



## Dana C (May 6, 2012)

To get the shipping down a lot on a per mouse basis, order about 400 which will just about fill the box. Order small mice and feed a few at at time and y0u will find your $$ goes a lot farther.


----------



## frost (May 6, 2012)

how much would 400 mice run you though?


----------



## got10 (May 6, 2012)

Shipping is outlandish to the east coast. It just might be cheaper for me to go to the shows and just buy tons of frozen there. 
I was going to the viveria and picking up their "discards" and feeding them to my guys but that does get a bit messy if you don't feed them outside of the house It was very reasonable for me the five gallon bucket( i brought my own along, only cost me $15.Usually I just get poultry and rabbit innards heads and feet mixed in as well but I on occasion get a Bird or two thrown in that are on the way out and they just want to get them outta the shop anyway . I put it in ziplock bags and throw them in the freezer till i need to thaw our for a feeding
The last time I fed them from there and gave them two chickens and a duck between(already dispatched) the 'big Six" .It ended up looking like a crime scene Blood, feathers , the whole nine yards.So wifey has banned me feeding in the bath tub. 
The interesting thing about Gu's is that they will work together to pull off pieces of meat from a large prey item if the have enough room to move around .So when I do a treat whole animal feeding i do it outside in the driveway then i just hose it all down



Dana C said:


> To get the shipping down a lot on a per mouse basis, order about 400 which will just about fill the box. Order small mice and feed a few at at time and y0u will find your $$ goes a lot farther.



Very true


----------



## Riplee (May 6, 2012)

I use rodentpro.com too.


----------



## new2tegus (May 7, 2012)

I need to figure something out, my gu is up to three XL mice a day. He also hates, and I do mean hates ground turkey. He buries it each time it goes in lol.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (May 7, 2012)

If he's snarfing down multiple mice at a sitting, maybe you should just give him a single rat instead. What else are you feeding besides rodents?


----------



## Dana C (May 8, 2012)

frost said:


> how much would 400 mice run you though?



I think I paid $140 or so including shipping.



new2tegus said:


> I need to figure something out, my gu is up to three XL mice a day. He also hates, and I do mean hates ground turkey. He buries it each time it goes in lol.



Don't feed him for a day. Mix 10% liver and beef heart or any really lean beef / lamb with your turkey. Add calcium by dusting the food. Feed him outside his enclosure of course. The key is to let him get hungry enough to eat the ground meat mixture. You can also try fish with the bones, whole uncleaned shrimp etc.


----------



## Dana C (May 8, 2012)

Frost, I forgot to tell you that when you buy that many your cost including shipping is around $.40 each. Now, stuffing 400 dead mice into your freezer is a whole other thing, LOL.


----------



## frost (May 8, 2012)

well my parents have a huge freezer i can store extras in


----------



## Dana C (May 8, 2012)

Lucky you!


----------



## larissalurid (May 10, 2012)

Yea lol, if I still lived with my parents they had a huge extra freezer in the basement, but considering how in my apartment I only have our fridge freezer I would never be able to use it for any of my own food lol! Also I don't think I could go through all of those mice/rats in time! Don't they only last about 1yr in the freezer? I only have my tegu who will eat some, the kingsnakes, and the boa, and snakes don't really all ALL that much. I feel like buying so much (even if i had room) would be a waste with how many i'd have go bad. or am i wrong about this, how long could i keep them good in the freezer? i've always heart like a year. Plus I don't plan on feeding my tegu many rats or mice since they are pretty fatty.


I think I'll just stick with buying at the expos and save on shipping since I don't need like 400 at a time, and can't even fit them in my house. Do you think this would be a better idea and save me some money?


----------



## frost (May 11, 2012)

haha i dont live with my parents i live with my fiance in an apartment. my parents just like to help me out and they keep alot of animals themselves.


----------



## larissalurid (May 11, 2012)

frost said:


> haha i dont live with my parents i live with my fiance in an apartment. my parents just like to help me out and they keep alot of animals themselves.



my parents have a looot of animals too, but they live an hour away so it wouldn't really work lol. That's pretty lucky though.


----------

